# Suggestions wanted please.



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm looking for suggestions for a good, primarily lamb based, kibble (other animal proteins in the formula are ok). I'd prefer grain free, but that isn't necessarily a must. I would also prefer food without chicken if possible. 

My boy prefers lamb and I'm looking to feed him something better than what he's currently on, Infinia Bison the (2nd ingredient is lamb meal).

I'm just curious about what may be out there that I'm not aware of. 



I took a trip to a specialty feed store tonight and did get a sample bag of Acana Grasslands, which my boy seems to like, but didn't get to look around as much as I wanted as he was already tired from going to PetsMart and wanted to leave. So I didn't get to see everything they have.

I can get TOTW, Blue, and pretty much any formula of Wellness locally. Anything else and I'd either have to have it shipped or travel a minimum of 30min. 

I've fed the NutriSource grain free lamb, but that made him throw up quite regularly for some reason, so that's out. He normally has an iron gut, so that shocked me. He didn't throw up after every meal, but it was pretty often when he was on it - which he didn't even finish one bag of. I let my other dog finish out the rest of that bag.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Meadow Feast - Ingredients : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food
Here is a lamb food, but I have a feeling peas may be the main protein in it. Hopefully others chime in.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

if he ikes grasslands...i;d say go with that..but totw high prairie is a good food an so is wetlands(but it has chicken fat) I not a fan of their sierra mountain formula(lamb).
nutrisca makes a lamb food that is potato free.
bac to basics doesnt have lamb, but im impressed u their formulas.

but i'd go with the grasslands for now..i want to try that eventually!


DDBsR4Me said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for a good, primarily lamb based, kibble (other animal proteins in the formula are ok). I'd prefer grain free, but that isn't necessarily a must. I would also prefer food without chicken if possible.
> 
> My boy prefers lamb and I'm looking to feed him something better than what he's currently on, Infinia Bison the (2nd ingredient is lamb meal).
> 
> ...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Few ones off the top of my head

- NV instinct LID Lamb
- taste of the wild sierra
- nutrisca
- california natural
- acana grasslands
-annamaet manitok


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Unosmom. I hadn't heard of the Annamaet Manitok and didn't know about the NV Instinct LID. 

I'm gonna try to go back to the specialty food store soon and see if I can get some samples of some other non-lamb based kibbles to see if I can change his mind.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Thanks Unosmom. I hadn't heard of the Annamaet Manitok and didn't know about the NV Instinct LID.
> 
> I'm gonna try to go back to the specialty food store soon and see if I can get some samples of some other non-lamb based kibbles to see if I can change his mind.


Annamaet has been around as long as all the other companies combined, pretty much. 

Never a recall and owned by a guy known globally for his expertise in canine nutrition. It is a relatively small company but you should be able to find it. 

Manitok is an excellent food for a large/giant breed because it has very high omega 3's, over 1.5%.

I use Manitok myself. The other foods mentioned aren't in the same league. The Facebook Page shows Manitok will have Buffalo instead of Catfish Meal in the current production. My dogs love this food and except for few a months have been on Annamaet for years and years.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

NotAChampionFan said:


> Annamaet has been around as long as all the other companies combined, pretty much.
> 
> Never a recall and owned by a guy known globally for his expertise in canine nutrition. It is a relatively small company but you should be able to find it.
> 
> ...


Seriously? The last 20 times you were banned wasn't enough? Trolling a dog food forum is a bit sad.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Seriously? The last 20 times you were banned wasn't enough? Trolling a dog food forum is a bit sad.


Tell me why you parade around like an expert???


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why do you? I know a lot about human and animal nutrition.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

NotAChampionFan said:


> Annamaet has been around as long as all the other companies combined, pretty much.
> 
> Never a recall and owned by a guy known globally for his expertise in canine nutrition. It is a relatively small company but you should be able to find it.
> 
> ...


Jesus, Even I know who you are.............Get a life would you! All you ever do is bash competition, can't handle it..Taking money out of your pocket?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

who iss he?


whiteleo said:


> Jesus, Even I know who you are.............Get a life would you! All you ever do is bash competition, can't handle it..Taking money out of your pocket?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> who iss he?


He's been around for years.Spouting Annamaet and how good it is...I really have to think about his name back then, he got banned then came back as someone else, banned again.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

todd?
germanshepard lover?


whiteleo said:


> He's been around for years.Spouting Annamaet and how good it is...I really have to think about his name back then, he got banned then came back as someone else, banned again.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, I think it was Claybuster.....


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Oh, I think it was Claybuster.....


I am just stating my opinion. I actually know what I am talking about, you don't. 

You and all the other "resident experts" should mind your own business. 

You and a few others just read labels and don't know a thing about pet foods.

Annamaet is one of the best, best made and most tested foods on the market. Even this site said it was one of the best foods reviewed.

"Overall, we very highly recommend Annamaet dog food formulas. We believe that their grain-free formulas are among the best formulas that we have reviewed to date and contain excellent quality ingredients."

And I am not Claybuster, who the hell is that.....

So go crawl back in your hole WhiteLeo.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

NotAChampionFan said:


> I am just stating my opinion. I actually know what I am talking about, you don't.
> 
> You and all the other "resident experts" should mind your own business.
> 
> ...


Oh, I think I know exactly what I'm talking about....I don't read labels because I don't feed kibble to my own dogs, BUT I do feed Acana to my rescues who come in before being placed and every single one of them has done amazing well on it....And, don't think your sarcasm isn't lost on me as I think you know exactly who Claybuster is.....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

NotAChampionFan said:


> I am just stating my opinion. I actually know what I am talking about, you don't.
> 
> You and all the other "resident experts" should mind your own business.
> 
> ...


But you ARE Truthdog, Realdog, WasAChampionFan, and about 50 other aliases. It's pretty sad to troll a dog forum LOL.

We do know what we are talking about. How can you say we don't? How do you know our credentials and backgrounds?

Anyway, for a lamb or red meat based kibble, I love Champion's- Acana Ranchlands and Orijen Regional Red. I don't know a whole lot about Instinct. Taste of the Wild has a lamb based one, also.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Anyway, for a lamb or red meat based kibble, I love Champion's- Acana Ranchlands and Orijen Regional Red. I don't know a whole lot about Instinct. Taste of the Wild has a lamb based one, also.


What is the difference between Acana's Ranchland and Grassland formulas? 

I have a hard time getting their ingredients from their website because I don't want to download it to my computer.


ETA - I would love to feed Orijen's Regional Red, but that's a little out of my price range.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> What is the difference between Acana's Ranchland and Grassland formulas?
> 
> I have a hard time getting their ingredients from their website because I don't want to download it to my computer.


Yeah, I have no idea why it's a PDF file. Orijen's isn't.

*Ranchlands*:
Deboned beef, lamb meal, herring meal, russet potato, peas, beef liver, herring oil, deboned bison, deboned lamb, sun-cured alfalfa, salmon meal, lamb liver, pea fiber, pumpkin, spinach, turnip greens, tomatoes, carrots, apples, kelp, cranberries, blueberries, juniper berries, chicory root, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, lavender flowers, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc protenate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, dried Lactobacilus acidophilus fermenlation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.
Crude Protein (min) 31.0%
Crude Fat (min) 17.0%
Crude fiber (max) 3.0%
Moisture (max) 10.0%
Calcium (min) 1.8%
Phosphorus (min) 1.4%
Omega-6 (min) 2.5%
Omega-3 (min) 1.5%
DHA (min) 0.5%
EPA (min) 0.5%
Glucosamine (min) 400 mg/kg
Chondroitin sulfate (min) 250 mg/kg

*Grasslands*:
Ingredients: Boneless lamb, lamb meal, salmon meal, herring meal, russet potato, peas, chicken fat (naturally preserved with vitamin E), sweet potato, boneless walleye, sun-cured alfalfa, natural lamb flavor, boneless duck, whole eggs, pumpkin, spinach, turnip greens, tomatoes, carrots, apples, organic kelp, cranberries, blueberries, juniper berries, black currants, chicory root, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, lavender flowers, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, zinc proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, vitamin B5, iron proteinate, vitamin B6, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, selenium, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product
Protein: 32%
Fat: 18%


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting the ingredients for me. They both look pretty good!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You could always rotate the two.. not a whole lot of difference :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have fed the ranchlands, Brody loved it and it's one(mixed along with the fish one) that he did the best on kibble wise!:thumb:
We didn't/couldn't feed the other one because of the chicken fat, tried and he got his "normal" cooked chicken signs within a week!!:wacko:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I actually think Annamaet is a great company, and wouldn't hesitate to feed their grain free's, but they aren't available locally.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

did anybody check out the ab forum thread i posted in the what's wrong with orijen thread?

i would check out Annamaet but seems they ave shifty reps like this guy!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RC- we have no idea who this guy actually is. He could work for the company, he could not. I wouldn't base your decision to feed a food solely on that, esp when we don't even know who they are. Company quality, ingredients, production practices, etc are much more important IMO...


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

I am not a rep for the company, not in any way shape or forum. By the way, as most of these threads go, it seems like Champion has paid posters. 

Virtually every suggestion by a small group of people is Acana or Orijen. Isn't that right? And as soon as another suggestion is made that same group of people attacks you. Isn't that right? Yes it is. 

There is no comparison in quality between Annamaet & Champion. 

Annamaet is real company, owned by a well known sled dog racer and scientist and Champion, well, is kind of a marketing company and that is all.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

NotAChampionFan said:


> I am not a rep for the company, not in any way shape or forum. By the way, as most of these threads go, it seems like Champion has paid posters.
> 
> Virtually every suggestion by a small group of people is Acana or Orijen. Isn't that right? And as soon as another suggestion is made that same group of people attacks you. Isn't that right? Yes it is.
> 
> ...


Champion is a real company, with a tourable facility. All companies make marketing claims- it's part of doing business. I agree that many ingredients in Acana/Orijen aren't needed (the plant/herb ingredients) and are just there to appeal to a certain demographic.. but the fact remains that they are high meat, low carbohydrate formulas.. which is what a dog needs. I am definitely not a rep and don't feed kibble to my dogs, I feed raw.

You're right- there is no comparison between the two foods. Champion is much MUCH better.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

NotAChampionFan said:


> I am not a rep for the company, not in any way shape or forum. By the way, as most of these threads go, it seems like Champion has paid posters.
> 
> Virtually every suggestion by a small group of people is Acana or Orijen. Isn't that right? And as soon as another suggestion is made that same group of people attacks you. Isn't that right? Yes it is.
> 
> ...


Man, you'r back again! Have you no better things to spend your time on than re-register here over and over? Don't you get a hint? Most things you blurt out is meaningless dribble and sooner or later you will have a meltdown and get yourself banned again.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Man, you'r back again! Have you no better things to spend your time on than re-register here over and over? Don't you get a hint? Most things you blurt out is meaningless dribble and sooner or later you will have a meltdown and get yourself banned again.


Are you one of the paid Champion posters? They exist you know. Do you know who The Cats Mother is?

I am about doing the best for our dogs that is why only three foods could ever be in my kennel: Annamaet, Dr. Tim's & Red Paw.

My advise, use only foods developed by people in competitive circles. They know best.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

NotAChampionFan said:


> Are you one of the paid Champion posters? They exist you know. Do you know who The Cats Mother is?
> 
> I am about doing the best for our dogs that is why only three foods could ever be in my kennel: Annamaet, Dr. Tim's & Red Paw.
> 
> My advise, use only foods developed by people in competitive circles. They know best.


When I don't train high performance SAR dogs, online marketing is my job. I own and run my own network (not related to pets atm but I am expanding into pets in the near future) and I know every trick in the book by now, including your negative spin exercises. If you actually meant anything with your rants you would check facts first, like looking up if I ever recommended any Champion formula. But that's not what you are about, you are about being arrogant and condesending to the point where you get yourself banned time and time again. Dr Tim's, Annamaet and Red Paw I am sure is excellent foods but you are not doing any of them any favors by bringing them up time and time again. Fwiw, I have recommended Dr Tim's to more ppl than Orijen or Acana (which is zero times)


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

NotAChampionFan said:


> I am just stating my opinion. I actually know what I am talking about, you don't.
> 
> You and all the other "resident experts" should mind your own business.
> 
> ...





hershey123, didn't your ma ever teach you-it's not what you say but how you say it?
that's what gives you away. your loveliness.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep it sure sounds like Hershey123. That is the name he uses under a lab forum, was banned from the first one so went to another one. He has not been quite as rude and know it all yet, but once he said Anameat I figured it had to be him.
He used to go by Saltydog and Westminsterthree, and practicalfeeder on here.


----------

